# Wie viel TG sollte man  dafür geben ?



## tonks09 (28. September 2011)

Hallo

Ich hät da mal ne Frage.
Und zwar möchte ich mir von nen Schmied die Meisterhafte Elementiumzauberklinge herstellen lassen.Mats hab ich schon zusammen.Nur wieviel sollte ich für die Chaoskugeln und TG geben,ohne unverschämt zu werden ?Wollt net grade den ah Preis dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2011)

Musst du ja auch nicht. Die Preise für Chaoskugeln sind auf jedem Server anders. Ich fände 100 Gold pro Kugel wäre ein ABSOLUTES Minimum, eher 200-250 pro Kugel = 1000-1250 Gold. Hinzu dann mind. 100 Gold TG.

Der Gegenstand ist verdammt nochmal episch


----------



## tonks09 (28. September 2011)

ahh ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
War mir wie gesagt nur net sicher wie viel man heut zu Tage so an TG gibt.Den werd ich die Summe mal rund machen, und 2k sollten da wohl mehr als ausreichend sein, für die Kugeln und TG.


----------



## Bismark72 (28. September 2011)

Frag einfach was derjenige für die Kugeln haben möchte, die verkauft er Dir ja schließlich. Trinkgeld gibst Du das was Du willst. Gibst Du für sowas 5G dann war es vielleicht das letzte mal dass er dir was geschmiedet hat, gibst Du 5000 hast Du täglich Werbung von ihm in der Post.


----------



## Parkway (13. Oktober 2011)

hab mit vor kurzem die 365er stangenwaffe herstellen lassen welche 5 kugeln benötigt. habe dann dem schmied für die kugeln 1,5k angeboten und noch 300g trinkgeld draufgelegt.

der hat sich gefreut und bedankt und ich empfand dies auch nicht als teuer...

frage mich immer wiso es leute gibt die schmeidewaffen im AH kaufen.
die mats haben mich ca 5k gekostet + die 1.8k also 6.8k
die waffen fertig steht immer zwischen 20-30k im AH Oo


----------



## Rodulf (26. Oktober 2011)

ich lese das heute erst °°

als die Rezepte noch ganz frisch waren hab ich 1k Gold pro Kugel als Verhandlungsbasis aufgerufen, da ging das geflame schon los, zum einen sind viele zu blöd das Wort Verhandlungsbasis zu verstehen und zum Anderen gingen die Waffen da bei uns auf dem Server so ab 20k aufwärts im AH über den Tisch ... zu dem Zeitpinkt hatte ich glaub 20 Kugeln auf der Bank und ich wollte selbst eine Waffe im AH verkaufen um mein Goldsäckel etwas aufzufüllen ... die Waffe ging recht fix weg, dann hab ich glaub noch weitere 3 Waffen gefertigt gegen Mats und immer so um 3,4 - 4k Gold Kugelgold bekommen, TG verlangt man dafür nicht mehr

Was ich zu dem Zeitpunkt immer am schlimmsten fand, waren die Spinner die erst flamen mussten, dann plötzlich bettelten und am Ende bekam ich von einem sogar nen Ignor Eintrag, da hab ich dann vollkommen an der Intelligenz des Gegenüber gezweifelt, der wollte was von mir, ich hab mein Angebot gemacht und er hätte auch einfach jemand anderen suchen können ...

Was die Leute bei den Kugeln immer vergessen ist, dass die nicht auf Bäumen wachsen und nicht jeder Endboss 5er HC-Kampf auch automatsich ne Kugel bedeutet, gerade als Tank oder Heiler bekommt man da viel zu oft blutige Augen ... der andere Punkt ist, dass die Waffen immernoch für 10-20k Gold im AH stehen, ich als Schmied hab da keine Kontrolle drüber und am Ende landen die Waffen dann im Auktionshaus und der Schmied schaut in die Röhre, mir persönlich ist das immer wieder einstellen der Waffen im AH zu mühselig und deshalb habe ich einmal ne Waffe über AH verkauft und dann mit den Kugeln ein nettes Zubrot gehabt

Im Moment nehm ich für ne Kugel 500g VHB, meist bekommt man 2k - 2,4k für das herstellen der Waffe, ich geh aber kaum noch 5er Inis und hab deshalb auch eher seltener die Kugeln über um was zu schmieden ...

Der letzte Punkt, und da fühlen sich viele auf den Schlips getreten ist der, dass ein Spieler der nicht raidet auch nicht unbedingt ne 365er Waffe brauch, also auf Teufel komm raus den Schmied flamen weil der Preis nicht passt, ein Spieler der raidet, bekommt entweder ne bessere Waffe im Raid oder legt die Kohle auf den Tisch und fertig ...

ist sicherlich bisl einseitig von mir aber die LEute die da immer total ausgeflippt sind, waren mit sicherheit die Spieler, die nicht raiden gehen ...

im Moment gibt es bei uns auf dem Server auch Spieler, meist Lederer, die wollen nur 100g pro Kugel, da frag ich mich immer ob die nur 5er HC laufen den ganzen Tag, für den Preis ist der Stress in den Inis oftmals einfach zu hoch

Am Ende entscheidet immer das Angebot + Nachfrage Prinzip den Preis ... als die Leute noch 6k für nen Funken bezahlt haben aber bei den Kugeln nur 1k Gold geben wollten hab ich mich auch gefragt ob die da noch durchsehen, erst einen Haufen Gold für die Funken raushauen und am Ende wieder auf dem rumhacken der die Kugeln gesammelt hat ... es wird keiner gezwungen sich items craften zu lassen, für die 3 Kugeln für 378er Items bekommt man derzeit so um die 2k wobei die Funken ja auch nur noch 1,3-1,5k kosten


Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, den Hersteller nach seinen Vorstellungen zu fragen oder besser ein Angebot zu machen und dann halt verhandeln oder einfach dankend ablehen, was gar nicht geht ist rumzuflamen, immerhin wollt ihr was und nicht der Andere


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich muss man die Freundlichkeit des Verkäufers,
auch mit einberechnen, denn
wenn ich in einem Café, schlecht bedient werde,
sprich durch Unhöflichkeit usw., werde ich auch
kein Trinkgeld geben (:

Gruß
RTF


----------



## Jackie251 (27. Oktober 2011)

Rodulf schrieb:


> ist sicherlich bisl einseitig von mir aber die LEute die da immer total ausgeflippt sind, waren mit sicherheit die Spieler, die nicht raiden gehen ...



glaube ich nicht dran
nach meiner Erfahrung ist gerade bei nicht raidern die Kenntnis über Craftitems meist noch geringer
es sind eher die Twinks der Raider die an "dann habe ich schonmal dort ein erstklassiges Item" Craftepics interessiert sind.


----------



## Karrramba (16. November 2011)

Hm, seltsame Berechnung: Ich gebe jemandem für gewonne Drops (Chaoskugeln) 5*300 G als Verkaufspreis und lege nochmal Trink"gold" drauf? Er verkauft mir doch etwas, was zwingend von ihm hergestellt werden muss (anders als bei den "Verbrauchs-"berufen), also sollte das mit drin sein.

Aber das muss jeder natürlich selber wissen.

Die Preise sind wohl auch von Server zu Server unterschiedlich. Bei den neueren mit wenigen "guten" Raids (und seltsamer Spielerstruktur - subjektive Meinung!)scheinen diese recht hoch - die Spieler kommen anders nicht an die besseren Items. Auf den alten "Profi-"Servern scheinen diese deutlich günstiger zu sein, dafür jedoch die Verbrauchsmaterialien wie Fläschchen im AH und Chat für deutlich mehr Gold über den Tisch zu gehen.

Der Preis der Kugeln ist somit wohl wie immer Verhandlungssache. Als Käufer sollte man nur darauf achten, was aktuell so geboten wird (aktuell meint hier nicht in den letzten 20 Minuten, sondern vielleicht den letzten drei Abenden/Tagen).

Was ich letztlich nicht verstehe sind die Preise, die dafür gezahlt werden. Klar, die Rüstungen und Waffen halten schon etwas länger als Fläschchen. Und Gold ist eigentlich auch massig im Spiel. Warum aber die Kugeln für hunderte von Gold je Stück die Taschen wechseln, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz - außer vielleicht, weil es Dumme gibt, die das dafür bezahlen. Das sind einfache Drops, die man beiläufig mitnehmen kann.

Zwar muss man für die Kugeln in die Instanzen rennen und auch auf Würfelglück hoffen (wenn mehrere mitbieten sollten). Aber viele machen das eh...

Aber wo die Nachfrage hoch ist, wird das Angebot stets nachziehen (außer Einigen, die das prinzip des Goldverdienens nicht recht verstehen und alles stets deutlich unter Normalpreis verkaufen - i.d.R. übers AH, sofern möglich!).


----------



## Cemesis (17. November 2011)

Hab letztens für die Tankstiefel den Schmied 500g pro Kugel gegeben. Ergo 3x Kulla = 1500g und hab den Schmied noch 500g TG gegeben. Schließlich sollen sich die "Händler" an einen erinnern wenn man nächste mal einen Schmied oder dergleichen sucht. Gold sind für mich eh nur Pixel, von daher relativ egal...


----------



## Calinna (17. November 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Hab letztens für die Tankstiefel den Schmied 500g pro Kugel gegeben. Ergo 3x Kulla = 1500g und hab den Schmied noch 500g TG gegeben. Schließlich sollen sich die "Händler" an einen erinnern wenn man nächste mal einen Schmied oder dergleichen sucht. Gold sind für mich eh nur Pixel, von daher relativ egal...



Man muss auch immer abwägen, um was für ein Rezept es sich handelt. Die Rezepte aus den Feuerlanden (Raid) sind einfach sehr selten, habe selbst noch keines droppen sehen und habe inzwischen auf meinem Realm bei der Horde nur 3 oder 4 Leute gefunden, die das beherrschen. Da ist ein höheres Trinkgeld angemessen.
Bei Rezepten, an die man leicht kommt (Lehrer, Feuerlande dailies etc.) fällt das Trinkgeld dementsprechend kleiner aus, da viele diese Rezepte beherrschen und man leichter jemanden findet, der das herstellt.

Selbiges Prinzip gilt für die Kugeln. Wenn ich nach tagelanger Suche mal wen finde, der die seltenen Teile herstellen kann, zahle ich gerne auch mehr Gold für die Kugeln, bevor ich nochmal tagelang weiter suchen muss.
Für einfache Rezepte zahle ich für die Kugeln weniger, da es andere Hersteller gibt, die die Kugeln billiger vrekaufen.


----------

